# REVO stage 1 TTRS



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

So we picked up the RS last friday and flung it on the rollers on saturday initially making just over 400hp pretty spot on for stated figures.

First mod was a revo panel filter so we could judge what the filter alone gained and unbelievably a hike of 8hp from the filter alone, pretty impressive for a £60 mod.

Then on to the stage 1 tune, initially we struggled to get decent figures due to shite fuel from the dealers and the ecu pulling the timing at full throttle, 467bhp on a mix of 95 and 97 ron, so ran the tank down and refilled with 99ron, stuck a few miles on her and back to the rollers, and here you have it three runs one after the other of 503hp, 500hp and 498hp pretty decent repeatable results, tho after the third the intake temps rocket and power drops significantly so intercooler is on the shopping list for sure.

next steps will be downpipe and stage 1+ then onto intake and cooler for stage 2 arriving.

not only a big grin from the extra power but totally transformed the drive of the car having that extra poke down low.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Often wondered if these performance filters were worth the outlay.

Might have to invest in one myself.


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

id never have believed it would make that much difference if i hadn't seen it for myself,but when you see the monstrosity that comes out you can kinda understand it 

just looking for the printout with just the filter the now.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

nick tts said:


> ... a hike of 8hp from the filter alone, pretty impressive for a £60 mod.


Way below the standard error margin, isn't it?


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Amazing result from just a filter change!

Might have to consider this with the part exhaust change I am considering.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

8 hp difference on a 400 hp engine is a 2% increment, not so surprisingly...


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

I was looking on the APR website and it shows a difference of 20bhp going from 95 to 98 Ron on a standard car. Taking it to 420bhp. I am going stage 1+ with Forge intercooler and turbo elbow and hard pipe intake as soon as its out of warranty. But 500hp for a stage 1 is excellent. Not sure on APR or REVO for the software.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

420 on 98 Ron, plus an additional 8 from a panel Filter is pretty good if this is accurate, and then begs the question is it worth spending £1k on an APR remap for the quoted 476BHP.

I popped a K&N panel filter in a few weeks ago and you can notice a slight adjustment.


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

The REVO stage 1 map is £599+vat so a fair bit less than that. next plan is to get the downpipe on and go to stage 1+ then run for more figures hoping so see about 20bhp on top of stage 1 then intercooler and intake pipe ready for when REVO release stage two in the next month or so which initial thoughts are 550ish bhp.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Fitting the rear pipe (e.g. Forge) becomes worthwhile when pushing beyond stage 1 maps, I'd add that to your list with the downpipe when it comes to it. Even better a full intake but you pay a heck of a lot more for that little bit extra.

You'll enjoy stage 2, for me the extra noise and power hike pushed it a little further. With ESP-Sport there's an inner beast unleashed that was still mostly contained at stage 1, it can be a bit of an animal!

I found DSG map a nice improvement, not sure how much torque it's pushing on Revo stg2 but mine is supposedly 715nm, and I'll believe it. The extra clamping pressures and faster shifts make it quite brutal when you flick it into 'M' and flick through the cogs.

All that said stage 1 is amazing bang for your buck and as you said, really big gains. On full stock hardware it gave me that elusive "10 second car" title, for those that like to live 1/4 mile at a time...


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

ross, yea the revo carbon intake comes with the rear pipe and airbox lid so that sides covered and we will defo go for tcu software when we get to stage 2, the hold up at the moment is finding a downpipe as due to covid everyone seems to have stock issues, saying that i hopefully have got my hands on a scorpion decat downpipe and can order and swap out the sports cat part. fingers crossed.


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

Thus is expensive but looks good quality downpipe 
https://www.powervalve.co.uk/index.php? ... uct_id=734


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

update : found one


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

Does the scorpion have the option to put a catalyst in come MOT time ?


----------



## jimiconway (Dec 20, 2017)

Does decat make the car smell in comparison to having 100 or 200 cell sports cat?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

definitively yes


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

yes the scorpion has the advantage of having the sports cat or de-cat parts interchangeable so can just buy the sportcat part and stick it in place of the thru pipe.


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

more shiny bits arrived 

hopefully get them on in the next couple days.


----------

